# Sell Me Your SE-R



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Whats up. I want an Altima SE-R. I live in Virgina and am having a hard time finding one. All the dealerships I have called/emailed have said "oh yeah man we have several". I get there and they want to sell me an altima with a four cylinder. So, if you have one that is in great shape and are a motivated seller let me know. I would like to see 50 to 80k on the odo., six speed manual, well maintained,and cared for. Quality aftermarket mods are welcome (nismo intake/exaust etc). $ is not a problem, if you want i will bring you a cashiers check or cash. Pics talk and bullsh*t walks. 
Looking forward to making a deal.


----------



## cman23 (Jan 29, 2010)

I might have one that may interest you. 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R ... that is my car. the pictures don't really do it a justice. let me know if you are interested. I am only selling it because I cant keep it and my 2001 mustang cobra, one has to go...


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I found a 2k6 in NC (i live in VA). So its a little closer. Yours is really sharp though. I like what you have done to your wheels. What did that cost you to powder coat those? If this deal in NC doesn't work out I may consider flying out to Chi- town to look @ your ride. Thanks again.


----------



## cman23 (Jan 29, 2010)

no problem, i realize the distance may be an issue and id be willing to work something out as far as a delivery would go. email me at [email protected] if your 06 falls through. I have no idea how much the powder coating costed, that was the only thing the previous owner did. I blacked out the rest of the stuff, tinted the windows, etc.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, The NC trip was a total bust! My brother and I drove down to this podunk ass dealership to get jerked around by a couple of halfassed ********. When we got to their ''wholesale'' lot, the car wasnt even there. I walk in and say im here to look at your SE-R. The dude starts bullsh*ting and im like WTF? Where is the car? Ten minutes later some dude comes rollin into the lot in it. Im like WTF? Why is some dude driving this thing around? So....my next question was where is the carfax report? After reading through it I noticed the last reported mileage was 49,xx0mi. So im like ok the odo. says 64,920mi. Again Im like WTF? The walk around is when things started to sour. THREE out of FOUR wheels had bad, bad curb rash. WTF? The tires were down to the wear bars, most definitely would not pass Va inspection. It had a fairly recent scratch on the pass. side rear fender and mudflap thing. Test drive. Pulled out, felt good. hit second and into third SWEET ; ) I hit a man hole cover and it felt like the front end had come out from under the thing. Upon closer inspection it seemed as though the front strut on the driver side is leaking fluid. Needs front struts. WTF? Failed brake test. Rotors warped, terrible ABS tybe wobble. Got going about 45mph, 5 gear, cruise control on, flat strait road, pulls hard left. The same side the worst curb rash and leaking strut are. Hmmm maybe a ******* has been cruising it around? maybe his frumpy woman? 
I also want to throw in the fact that the oil was past due too,totally burnt. 
The car did seem to be running really well. Put my OBDII gadget on it and no codes. Gearbox was crisp and had a nice clean throw exactly what i expected. loved it. So the dude says to me "How about $14,200?" I haven't laughed in sombodys face like that in a long time. After I finished explaining the problems it had and that I would give him 12,5 and not a dollar more his response was "But its rare man". "Im gonna put it on the innernet an get 15 for it." More BS like the old "well ive had several people call about it'' line. 
We put our hands on our wallets and left quickly. These guys wouldnt budge on the price. They were acting like they had a friggin GTR or somthing. 
I guess im a used car sales mans worst nightmare. An informed and educated mechanic and consumer. 

Note. I dont hate ********. or anybody for that matter I just refuse to be screwed. 

So, cman23, I will be in touch. Hope this is entertaining, for me, it was a total waste of time. I guess i did get to drive the thing. Not a total loss. The Holy Search Continues.....


----------



## cman23 (Jan 29, 2010)

e-mail me at [email protected]. I can promise its not going to need a strut or have burnt smelling oil. Also, it is one of, if not the smoothest car I have driven at highway and city speeds and i doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## 06sheersilverseR (Jun 11, 2009)

I have seen a bunch of these lately in NOVA area for sale over last coupla months not sure where you are located in VA the most recent one was at Carmax in Rockville, MD charcoal gray, stick and I think under 60kmiles. Theyve had it for a while. Im not sure of your definition of motivated seller I'm assuming your expecting to find a fire sale only one I saw fitting that bill was on ebay and it was code red color also within your mileage was in mid 11's and not one bite. There was one that was an automatic in winchester tho and nissan certified also under 60k miles.

Good luck


----------



## njserss (Feb 24, 2010)

*05 ser altima 70k stk loaded*

We just got in a turners car . 05 Altima SER stk has navi and
20"s.,exhaust much more.. graphite color . Email me and I will get you all you need.
Located in New Jersey. Won't last [email protected] Lets talk


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

You are gonna have to have a hell of a deal. I dont want an ser that some bonehead has put 20s on and dogged the crap out of. Put the stats on here for all to see and maybe we'll talk. How many miles, owners, scratches etc. Is it listed online? Maybe post a link. You are gonna have to beat 19K miles for $15,500, that's the current deal im workin on with A PRIVATE seller. Good luck [email protected] 

*EDIT* and what the hell is a "turners" car?


----------



## njserss (Feb 24, 2010)

*ser info*

The car belonged to a member of njturners.com. It has 70,000 miles.
The car is very clean. Send me your email and cell I will send you some pictures.
Look at the pictures and we will talk about the price.


Regards 
Steve


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Nissan Altima SE-R 2006 Code Red for sale*

Nissan Altima SE-R 2006 Code Red

here a lynk:
Nissan Altima SE-R 2006 Code Red


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Just picked up a 2k5 black on black 6 speed SER. No curb rash and 40k on the clock. Thanks for all of your replys. Good luck selling your ride jamol1988. I dont think you will have any trouble getting rid of it. I love this car but im still gonna cruz my 4th gen cuz i still love her. I will be in the market for a 3.5 for my maxima as soon as i can find the time and $ this summer. Thanks again everybody. 

If a mod would lock this thread that would be cool. Thanks.


----------

